# QLD Steiglitz 13/12/14



## youthenasia (Sep 24, 2010)

Its been a long time since i've posted so it was good to get to get one on the board again. Remembering the good old days of paddling with a group of AKFF members over to jumpinpin to camp and fish, I decided to paddle down memory lane and revisit the same area for the first time since I was introduced to it years ago by Indie and the boys.

My haste to go paddling was soon crushed by the cruel winds. I had picked a terrible day to go paddling, and felt bad for dragging a mate along. White caps everywhere, and the wind was getting worse. We were stationary while trying to paddle into the wind. We tucked in behind little islands and outcrops of mangroves, cowering from mother nature and using the wind to push us along as we trolled/flicked lures.

Using the wind to push me through a channel no more than 0.5m deep, my drag went off slowly. It had all the motions of a snag, holding bottom. Then all of a sudden as I looked back a massive fish rose from the whitecaps and shook its head violently to try and throw the hooks, seemingly walking on water like a modern day jesus. Voracious and explosive like a barramundi... no - like a marlin with a sore gum! I had hooked alot of fish lately on plastics, and every one has thrown the hook near the kayak, so I was glad to know that my dual trebble yo-zuri minnow was solidly gouged into the mouth of the beast, as I have never had a fish spit the hooks on the minnows. Also I chose to leave the net behind to reduce wind resistance, because who the F*** catches fish in whitecaps, so at this point I was pretty sure I had screwed the pooch.

After a long fight I brought the beast alongside the kayak, and stared into the eyes of my biggest ever flathead and thought "I'm going to lose it, I'm stuffed.. panic and do something silly you idiot, go on." Well I grabbed the 8lb leader and pulled the fish up above the kayak and the leader snapped, with the fish plumeting into my lap like a cupcake on the lap of a fat kid who really loves cupcakes.

Pulling up to shore, I measured it on dry land to make sure it didn't go past the 75cm max for a dusky... 73cm! Booyah! I looked at it as a thing of beauty - truly one of natures miracle creations, and then proceeded to cut its throat to put it out of its misery as I didn't know where its brain was. Pretty much had to tie it into a figure 8 to fit it into the tiny il-equiped esky i brought.










We continued on for several hours after this with no luck. On the return trip the wind was so fierce it would propel us onto small breaking waves without even paddling - perfect.

Hope you all have a merry christmas and a happy new year!
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## JamieD (Aug 23, 2014)

That is a farking Donkey of a Flatty Well done mate


----------

